# Tell me what it means to "FLOAT" a track drive over deep snow



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

This is my first track drive snow blower, and I'll be into 6 ft. drifts. I read the following about "floating" a track unit over several passes.


How is that done? In 6 feet of snow drift or higher, how am I supposed to "float" the 300 lb machine on top of that much snow?

In the video, the 928 is bogging down. Someone says he should be floating it in layers.

Here's what I read, and it's in the manual:











Honesty Counts



When the snow gets that deep, you are supposed to use the tracks to FLOAT over the snow and take 9" 'CUTS' into the snow bank, one cut at a time. That way you can cut through snow drifts that are 6 feet or even deeper. That's why the tracks are so important because you cannot do that with a wheeled blower.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I never heard that expression but as an owner of a Honda tracked machine I suspect they're saying you raise the bucket on the first and second pass, then lower it on the third. My experience says there's no third. Just first and second pass. These machines don't ride up over the snow as easily as wheeled machines because the tracks hold them at the desired "angle of attack", but you do have the luxury of raising the height of the bucket with a track angle setting so you're leaving maybe 4" or more. But it can wobble a bit (especially on grass or gravel) unless you keep a bit of down pressure on the handles. I use that height adjustment on the grass to clear some area for the dogs. 

If you have 6 foot drifts I think you're more likely to go submerged unless you knock it down with a shovel as you go back and blow it out. I have drift cutters and after the first pass I take smaller cuts to minimize the amount of shovel work, but the drift cutters only come up to about the top of my legs. So that works up to about 4 feet high drifts. Higher and you need to knock it down, blow it out, then knock down some more.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

The only way I have been able to float my tracked snowblower is by laying a 7' x 2' ATV ramp on top of the snow. Which is what I had to do to get to the back of my cabin part of last Winter. What SnowG said is correct. What I did last Winter was use a square point D-handled shovel or if the snow is powder an aluminum or plastic paddock shovel to cut down the drifts in front of the machine for the machine to throw. I need to buy or fabricate drift cutters, but about when the snow is 3' tall, you are going to be knocking it down with a shovel regardless of drift cutters.

I'd like to hear what *Coby7* says about this. I think his Yamaha might have anti-gravity levitation electronics. Along with the Chevy dashboard he is likely designing for the thing...


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

It depends on the nature of the drift. Around here they usually set up in layers. If you get to a firmer layer, you'll be able to come close to floating. If you get the mix, your tracks will either dig down, usually bucket side first, or ride up which is more typical for me. Quite often it'll dig down some and spin. I haven't busted any drifts with my 1332, but have done plenty with the 828.

Overall, not easy to do. I'll usually start from a ground level spot and nose in, back out, back in, let it ride up a bit until it finds a level to ride up on, then go forward again. It usually ends up being quite a workout, but it can be done. 

On a fresh lightweight drift, I've never been able to float much at all. plow a tunnel, back out, let it collapse or shovel it some, then back in.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

My understanding is that depending on the type of snow, you can "drive" the tracked snowblower over part of the snow. Because of the tracks long contact patch, it can be done. 
Say you have 4' of snow, you could in theory (using drift cutters or an auger housing extension) take the top 2' of snow (driving on top of the lower 2' of snow), then blow the remaining 2' on the second pass (on your way back). 
I have not had very deep snow to try it out, but that is my understanding.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I am not sure if this whole "floating" thing would work with these heavy machines. I remember having to deal with 3~4' end of the driveway pileups in 2014~15 winter. My HS924 would go through it, the bucket extension helped but snow would still come over the top and fall to the sides. I couldnt really do anything about it so never really tried kicking up the machine to see if I could go over the piles and then come back to it. I just let the snow come over the top and then make another pass at it. 

Mind you this would happen only the first time I'd have to go through the pile, either to the extreme left or the extreme right of the driveway, from there on onwards I'd just make a smaller cut through the pile each time to let everything fall on the same side. In my opinion dont bother with adjusting the height, unless you are going over gravel or grass, let the machine go through everything at once and come back to it if there is leftover snow that couldnt make its way into the bucket. 

If you have a honda then I'd strongly advise on getting the gripo bucket extension, just bought two from c-equipment in Canada, 

#1 Honda Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada

P.S Just realized the C-equipment is having a sale, 20% off of subtotal before shipping.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone. What a great forum.

What you all say makes sense. If it can float and you have it set high, it'll float if you allow it, based on the snowpack, per HS. In most cases, it's going in and you'll have to back in and out of it as Jrom was saying.

E350 -- comical: "anti-gravity levitation electronics." My thoughts. After seeing the manual, I was looking around for the switch ....

From the manual:


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

I just spoke with Jim at Honda. He said what you all pretty much confirmed:


"You have to understand this machine is sold in places like Alaska. That snowpack is going to harden. In those places, because the machine has a broader surface with those tracks, you can raise that bucket all the way as to not dig down, and you will be up on top of hard packed snow. Not so much in the lower 48, but that's what that reference and illustration are about on Page 37 of the manual."


So no anti-gravity switch! ;-)


----------

